# Please Help Me!!!!



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

OK here's the deal: I've had a female fancy guppy for over a year now and she's been alone in a tank for a while now so I decided to get her another fish. You're probably going to yell at me saying I was stupid but I got a cichlid. I don't know if they are able to live together or not but last night before I went to bed I say that my guppy's tail was a little ripped and I know it wasn't from her doing. So this morning I got up and her tail was almost gone and she can barely swim! I split them up right away but I am so worried for my guppy's health. Can her tail grow back? Is there anything I can do to help her??? Please help me!!!

This is a picture of her condition here


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know if this is just my computer or what, but I can't see the image.

But first of all, good job seperating them. My advice would be to put some salt in the tank, maybe one tablespoon per five gallons. Make sure the salt is *non-iodized*, like sea salt or kosher salt. This will help prevent diseases or infections.
Watch your guppy very carefully for any signs of a fungal infection, ich or any other diseases. Make sure to keep the water parameters good, because as I'm sure you know, high levels of ammonia/nitrite/nitrate will only stress the poor fish out more.
If her tail's eaten to the bone, I'm not sure if she'll be able to regrow it, but if it's merely ripped off, she might be able to.
Good luck!!
BTW-- just out of curiousity, what type of cichlid was this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

The link isn't working for me.

Yes, her tail will grow back. Obviously, no cichlids should not be kept with guppies. Her tail should grow back on its own if she's not too badly injured or stressed.

What kind of cichlid did you get? I'd suggest returning it. The majority of cichlids need large aquariums and are quite aggressive.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

if whe isnt to old she will do find

however only put guppies in if you are having feeder food.


----------



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

umm... a tablespoon seems like a lot.. i'll just add little bits over time. but thank you for your help.. i'll try to fix that link


----------



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

umm... a tablespoon seems like a lot.. i'll just add little bits over time. but thank you for your help.. i'll try to fix that link


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to separate them. a breeder trap, a divider, a second tank or get rid of one. 1 TBS for 5 gallons is ok, just add slowly. Up to 1 tsp/gallon is fine for guppies and cichlids. Keep the water really clean .


----------



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

i have another problem, you see my female guppy isn't doing so well, she isn't swimming which i just thought that she needs to heal her tail but when i came home from school today she has white 'fuss' on her tail, fins and on the right side of her body.. i am really scared, is it some illness? will salt help because i haven't put in a full tablespoon, only a teaspoon. i have pictures but i hope they turn out.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

the salt will help. i hade a guppy go through the same thing and i put the whole tablespoon/5 gallons in the tank and she got better. the white stuff is probably fungus. what kind of cichlid did you get? i have a german blue ram in a take with guppys and the are very peaceful. best of luck with your guppy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She looks chewed on. But fin & tail rot can do that. Keep her water very clean. Do you have hospital tank?


----------



## ashley (Feb 5, 2008)

everyone messes up hunn. so don't worrie about it. just keep on top of the water quality. I really do suggest a tbs for every 5 gallons. if you want your guppie to live i would do it. 

the tail don't look too bad. just give it some time. it will take a while before it grows back tho. there is a stress coat medicine that you can buy for your fish, i suggest you put some in there for her. it should help keep the chances of ick in your tank down.


----------

